# Would you agree with these spans of the "cultural decades"?



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't think the decades really ended exactly on time if you're talking about trends. Watching Full House for example, episodes from 1990 still feel more 80s than 90s, even if it's toned down compared to the episodes from 1987 and 1988.

Likewise, I think the early 60s still seem like the 50s when you compare them to the late 60s. 

I think the decades since the 50s really lasted like this:

The Fifties - 1946-1962
The Sixties - 1963-1970
The Seventies - 1971-1979
The Eighties - 1980-1990
The Nineties - 1991-2000
The Noughties - 2001-2008
The Tens - 2009-present (though I can sense a transition into the 2020s now)

I'd say they're quite close to their actual span on the calendar (with the exception of the very long Fifties), but they don't correlate exactly.


----------



## Omriroberson1997 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd say 80s:1983-1991 culturally
90s:1992-2002 culturally
00s:2003-2008 culturally
10s:2009-2017 
2018-2019 most likely are 2020s transition years.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

1964-1969 = The True 60s
1970-1972 = 60s/70s Transition
1973-1978 = The True 70s
1979-1982 = 70s/80s Transition
1983-1988 = The True 80s
1989-1991 = 80s/90s Transition
1992-1997 = The True 90s
1998-2001 = 90s/00s Transition
2002-2007 = The True 00s
2008-2010 = 00s/10s Transition
2011-2016 = The True 10s
2017-prsnt = 10s/2020s Transition


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

SlyCooper97 said:


> 1964-1969 = The True 60s
> 1970-1972 = 60s/70s Transition
> 1973-1978 = The True 70s
> 1979-1982 = 70s/80s Transition
> ...


i agree with you but when is the 1950s/60s transition?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

andrewyu2005 said:


> SlyCooper97 said:
> 
> 
> > 1964-1969 = The True 60s
> ...


 The 50s/60s transition would be 1961-1963. The year 1960 was the 50s in all but name.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

SlyCooper97 said:


> 1964-1969 = The True 60s
> 1970-1972 = 60s/70s Transition
> 1973-1978 = The True 70s
> 1979-1982 = 70s/80s Transition
> ...


I would have to disagree. I'd throw 2017 as a true 2010's year as well. The whole year really didn't seem too different from 2016. Now, 2018 is feeling a bit different from 2017. 2018 will probably be the quintessential late 2010's year.

I'd also add 2011 as the transition from the 2000's to 2010's with 2012 being the first true 2010's year.

Also, you can't really say if we're in the 2020's transition because we don't know how the 2020's will be yet.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rainbowz said:


> SlyCooper97 said:
> 
> 
> > 1964-1969 = The True 60s
> ...


 Trumps election in late 2016 changed the social landscape.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

SlyCooper97 said:


> Trumps election in late 2016 changed the social landscape.


I forgot about that. I agree.

If Trump loses in 2020 then his presidency will be more of a late 2010’s thing IMO. 
Aside from the election, what other changes have you noticed that you think may be signs of early 2020’s culture?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

From an American perspective (was born in 1994, so take anything from before the very late 90s with a grain of salt), I would say:

1950s (1945-1963) End of WWII to Kennedy assassination. Possibly farther, the bulk of the 60s is hard for me to distinguish from the 50s.
Counterculture era (1967-1973)
1970s (1974-1979)
1980s (1980-1987)
Late 80s (1987-1989) Distinguished by decline in extreme conspicuous consumption, burgeoning backlash against Reaganomics. Ends with the collapse of the Soviet Union

1990s (1990-1998) I'm born! The 80s forgot to pay their electric bill, so everybody suddenly starts wearing darker colors. Probably should have an early period, as the late 80s and early 90s seem to have even more bleed over than usual, but wasn't born yet and am not well versed enough from other people to classify that. 
Late 90s (1999-late 2001). Increasing cultural liberalism rolled back somewhat with the Clinton scandal causing a string of moral panics. "Summer of 1999" ushering in a new pop culture era, rise of the internet, y2k, cultural interest in space exploration, "end of history" consensus becomes increasingly hard to buy, and it begins to decline before being utterly obliterated by 9/11.

Here's where I'm able to have clear memories of cultural change, will start splitting cultural decades into subgroups:

Early 2000s (late 2001-2002) Extreme rightward surge. Evangelical conservationism characteristic of the Bush era takes the reigns. Still remnants of 90s culture and aesthetics, but declining rapidly. Pop culture is further being replaced by that ushered in by the Summer of 1999.
Core 2000s (2003-2007) 80s style conspicuous consumption. Will bite everyone in the ass in a few years. 2006 and especially 2007 very nearly fit into their own category, with the increasing backlash against George W., a rise in alternative subcultures, and the early social media.
Late 2000s (2008-mid 2011) Despite the recession, I still feel the character of these years to have more in common with the 2000s, and most of what I associate with the 2000s are still very much present, just somewhat muted. I would consider Jersey Shore (2009 I think?) to be the last major 2000s pop cultural phenomena. However, harbingers of the 2010s are frequent, and grow exponentially over the next 3 years.

Early 2010s (2011-2012) Am putting the Occupy movement as the beginning of the 2010s. Triumph of the "hipster." to the point where the word is honestly pretty much meaningless after this point. Even larger leftward surge, with a radical edge that 2008 didn't have. 90s nostalgia. Extremely drab colors and less casual clothing.
Core 2010s (2013-2015) Social Media and real world pop culture are now completely indistinguishable. Colors become more common, especially starting in 2014 (that whole pastel thing). 90s nostalgia dies down a bit, replaced by what honestly comes off to me as a strong resemblance to 1970s.
Late 2010s (2016-?) Signaled by the end of Presidential Primaries. Could easily change, and may well already be over. Subcultures beginning to take more of a backseat. Backlash to previous leftward surge and decline of the leftwing countercultures that were brought into vogue by Occupy. May already be over as that rightward surge seems to be going into a decline as well in the United States (but looks to be increasing in Europe), but won't be able to say until hindsight is available. We'll have to see how well 2018 fits into 2020s stereotypes.


Anyway, that's just how I see it. I'm tired, so this post is incredibly messy and more than likely has several jarring tense changes.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

So far I agree with the comments stated by each person on the spans culturally of each decade. I think culture, way of life, trends, clothing, technology (to name a few) plays a lot in generation cohort. I totally understand why the sub-generations have been created for Generation Jones and Xennials, but feel there needs to be more sub-generations and generations people identify.


----------

